# SSA pinout



## zipo93 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello!

I have an SSA (Start-Stop Automatic) control unit from B2 Formel E and I can't find pinout of it. Can anybody help me with that?

Pic from internet, but the unit is the same.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

http://www.polobladers.com/Einbauanleitung StartStop Hella.tif


----------



## zipo93 (Feb 26, 2013)

:thumbup: Thank you!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

You going to install in the in the MK2?
Would love to see a video of it in action if possible.


----------



## zipo93 (Feb 26, 2013)

If i'll find time to do it, then it will go in my Jetta.

I'm a little bit upset, that it doesn't work like the Mk2 SSA, but it's still an interesting feature to install


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

That version you have is like Hella's aftermarket kit, minus pin 9.

You could add aftermarket pressure transducer for vacuum pressure, or use a VSS signal or a clutch switch. You would need a circuit to convert the pressure transducer or VSS into a signal to active the switch or a relay.
Some SSA will not operate until oil temp is at operating temp or the interior cabin temp is too low.


----------



## zipo93 (Feb 26, 2013)

Mine has been taken out of a B2 Passat Formel E, didn't notice if it had the original SSA wiper switch though










Pin 9 is probably ground


----------

